# MBA in Dubai



## Dashti (Jun 13, 2011)

Hello, 

I am in a stage in life, where I am ready to pursue my MBA, many MBA programs are offered in Dubai, but the big question is how to choose the best schools and programs?

After researching I found programs staring from 80K to 300K.

anyone enrolled in any MBA program at the moment? any feedback of past MBA graduates?

I would appreciate your advise and feedback 

Thanks


----------



## looper (Apr 30, 2013)

Dashti said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am in a stage in life, where I am ready to pursue my MBA, many MBA programs are offered in Dubai, but the big question is how to choose the best schools and programs?
> 
> ...


In general what I learned about MBA's in general is that its all about reputation. If the school is not in the top x list of MBA schools it usually is not worth the money. What degree do you already hold?


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

looper said:


> In general what I learned about MBA's in general is that its all about reputation. If the school is not in the top x list of MBA schools it usually is not worth the money. What degree do you already hold?


Cannot agree more. INSEAD has some executive MBA programme in AD I think. Not cheap though.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

You honestly should read mba.com to understand what makes an MBA course really good.

There are MBAs courses everywhere. You should look into accreditation and other requirements.

Depending on the stage you are in your life you can either go for a Executive MBA or MBA.

The other poster is right. The reputation has more value even it does not have the top quality. You should be wary about accreditation and ranking. It only makes sense if you are "new" like a grad who has been working for couple of years.

If you are already a Director or else. And you want to invest in your skills a good MBA will do I find.

There are several institutions that rank mba programs like: Financial times, Newsweek and others. They do not share the same views. I feel for example that Financial times is very biased to UK universities.


----------



## Dashti (Jun 13, 2011)

looper said:


> In general what I learned about MBA's in general is that its all about reputation. If the school is not in the top x list of MBA schools it usually is not worth the money. What degree do you already hold?


I hold a bachelors degree in marketing and management from Griffith university, Australia. 

The list your talking about is probably the following universities right?

Manchester Business School
London Business School
CASS
Hult


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

You can also add the S.P Jain school of management. They are really highly regarded, specially in the Asian market, and have a nice program, with classes at both their Dubai and Singapore campus, along with a strong internship/recruitment program. 

But the one thing that is common along all the one's you've mentioned (including S.P Jain) is the cost.. they are freaking expensive !!!


----------



## Roxtec Blue (Jan 14, 2013)

Dashti said:


> I hold a bachelors degree in marketing and management from Griffith university, Australia.
> 
> The list your talking about is probably the following universities right?
> 
> ...


In the UK there is a pretty much closed shop regarding perceived full time MBA values and their worth. Without being a University being member of AMBA (Association of Master of Business Administration) they fall into a perceived "me to" scenario. Also those MBA's gained directly after gaining a first degree without real world experience and management experience lack credibility in the jobs market.

I can remember working long and hard gaining my MBA over a decade and half ago. I recently interviewed a recent MBA graduate from a Dubai campus who had never had a job and expected to be elevated to a senior management position. Perhaps my MBA needs to be changed to May Be an Ars**ole. 

Forgot to add my fees amounted to approx £22K back in the early 90's not including vacation/lost salary/ and grey hairs.


----------



## looper (Apr 30, 2013)

Dashti said:


> I hold a bachelors degree in marketing and management from Griffith university, Australia.
> 
> The list your talking about is probably the following universities right?
> 
> ...


I meant this one: Business school rankings from the Financial Times - Global MBA Ranking 2013


----------



## Dashti (Jun 13, 2011)

Roxtec Blue said:


> In the UK there is a pretty much closed shop regarding perceived full time MBA values and their worth. Without being a University being member of AMBA (Association of Master of Business Administration) they fall into a perceived "me to" scenario. Also those MBA's gained directly after gaining a first degree without real world experience and management experience lack credibility in the jobs market.
> 
> I can remember working long and hard gaining my MBA over a decade and half ago. I recently interviewed a recent MBA graduate from a Dubai campus who had never had a job and expected to be elevated to a senior management position. Perhaps my MBA needs to be changed to May Be an Ars**ole.
> 
> Forgot to add my fees amounted to approx £22K back in the early 90's not including vacation/lost salary/ and grey hairs.


Thanks for your reply..and thats the main reason, Im not planning to be another MBA graduate from god knows what Uni or School. 

Choosing the right school, and putting the right investment is prioreity at this stage, with my 8 years of work experience, I belive choosing the right school with the right accredidation is really important.


----------



## Dashti (Jun 13, 2011)

Guys, 

After the research, and after knowing what my investment capability is I came down to those three universities to do my MBA.

1. Bradford University
2. Middlesex
3. Heriot Watt University

For your experience, or if you have any positive/negative things about those universities in Dubai, please share.

Thanks


----------



## Maxfree (Jun 5, 2013)

Check out this personalmba.com and you might change your mind about pursuing an MBA.


----------



## salamjabak (Jun 25, 2013)

you may try University of Leicester - Distance Learning


----------



## beeniesmiles (Aug 8, 2011)

hi! congratulations on your decision to pursue an MBA! it is definitely not an easy endeavor, but a very rewarding experience nonetheless!!

i am currently enrolled in Cass Business School's Executive MBA, where I have just completed one year, with one more to go. it is EXTREMELY demanding, but extremely rewarding, and has been an absolutely amazing experience so far! the caliber of the students and the professors are exceptional and the quality of the classes are exactly the same as in the UK (they fly the professors in every month).

we meet once a month for a 4 day intensive workshop, and we work closely with groups that change every semester. Cass is also a Top Tier school- with a price tag to match: the full program costs something in the neighborhood of 230,000 AED.

Facilities are in DIFC, and are excellent!

any other info, feel free to msg me!

also applied to manchester business school (was accepted) but denied admission due to the more distance-learning nature of the program....i'm the type of person that needs brick and mortar learning, but you may find something online/distance better suited to your needs!

good luck!

beenie


----------



## Ash2014 (Apr 11, 2014)

any views on university of Wollongong in Dubai comparing to Bradford university in Dubai and Strathclyde ?


----------



## rahzaa (May 2, 2012)

Fact: #1 MBA in all of Middle East is Hult International Business School. There are some executive MBA's that are higher ranked such as INSEAD and London Business School, but if you are looking for full time program, Hult's MBA is the best. 

It has now raised its tuition fee to $70,000 USD for the program. Please go to their website for more details.


----------

